# Audi A4 2008 - Dice IPOD Integration



## audigal (Jun 28, 2008)

I have an Audi 2008 A4 and have just had DICE IPOD installed. Although the steering controls integrations work, the text display is not working. There is an SAT button on radio, which I presume means that the car is SAT-capable. The manual implies text display on car should work and that I should be able to scroll by playlist, artist and song. Can you confirm what I might have to do on car or IPOD to enable this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 2008 - Dice IPOD Integration (audigal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audigal* »_I have an Audi 2008 A4 and have just had DICE IPOD installed. Although the steering controls integrations work, the text display is not working. There is an SAT button on radio, which I presume means that the car is SAT-capable. The manual implies text display on car should work and that I should be able to scroll by playlist, artist and song. Can you confirm what I might have to do on car or IPOD to enable this

Hello,
What kit did you have installed (i-VW-R, i-VW-T, i-VW-SAT)? The i-VW-R and i-VW-T do not support text display and run through CD-changer mode by pressing the CD button. The i-VW-SAT is not yet ready for Audi vehicles, but will be soon, so I don't think this is the kit you have, but let me know! Thank You!


----------



## kbike (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Adam,
Is the i-VW-SAT version that is compatible with the Audi ready yet? Do you have an ETA? I'm eager to get one for my car.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (kbike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kbike* »_Hi Adam,
Is the i-VW-SAT version that is compatible with the Audi ready yet? Do you have an ETA? I'm eager to get one for my car.
Thanks!


Hello,
Currently, it is being worked on. This specific radio below is not ready yet with the i-VW-SAT kit, but it will be very very soon!


----------

